# 3000 gems by Elroy!



## Jana337

​ 
 الى العزيز الياس 


​ شكرا جزيلا
​  على مساهماتك الثمينة
​  في المنتديات

​ ينة 
​ 

​


----------



## timpeac

I don't know what Jana said, but I second it! 

Seriously, thanks for all of the insightful points that you bring to the analysis of language.


----------



## Swettenham

Elroy, you seem like a cool guy.  I've seen posts by you in so many different languages!  I won't say I'm jealous, but... well, you're a cool guy. 

See you around
Joe


----------



## alc112

Congratulations, Elias!!
sos (eres) el mejor, nomás


----------



## Artrella

*    Gracias Elroy por estar aquí y deleitarnos a todos con tus respuestas tan sabias!!!     *​


----------



## Cath.S.

Toutes mes félicitations, Elroy. 
Tu tiens la distance.


----------



## Rayines

_Elroy!!, congratulations for the three thousands!  _


----------



## Sev

* Bravo Elroy pour tous ces messages utiles et agréables !* ​Je m'estimerai heureuse quand je maîtriserai autant de langues que toi !


----------



## VenusEnvy

elroy: It's always a pleasure with you in the forum! Congrats on this milestone!


----------



## lsp

elroy, I may scan a lot of posts but I always take the time to read yours with my full attention. I learn, I smile and I think. Thanks for all that.


----------



## panjandrum

It's Elroy's 3K - but wait a moment - I've just clicked the send on his 2K 

My how time flies, but it's always worth pausing for good advice from Elroy.

 Well done - again


----------



## Whodunit

*!يجب على وافق هينا*




*.ما ذلك اود ان قال ايضا ان افرح كثيرا بحضورك هنا*




*.اعرب ان تناسرني بكل معلوماتك رائعة معلومة *



*!شكرا جزيلا على كل شيء، الياس *​


----------



## garryknight

Well done, Elroy. And may I be the first to put in a request for the next 3,000...


----------



## meili

Your answers in the Forum gets me rooted in my computer seat every now and then!
Thanks for the many refreshers... and explanations!!
*Congratulations* on your 3,000 posts!


----------



## Kelly B

What, here again? 

Congratulations!

By the way, by _mezze _I meant a spread of appetizers (your pm inbox was full then.) Baba ghanoush, hummous bi tahini, tabouleh, olives, manakeesh, stuffed grape leaves (mine are the Lebanese style, with meat, served warm)....


----------



## elroy

*Jana*- !لغتك العربة داﺋماً تذهلني! لا يسعني الا ان اتمنى لك التوفيق والى اﻷمام! اتمنى ان اتقن اللغة التشيكية يوماً من اﻷيام​ 
*Tim*- Why don't you learn Arabic so you can understand it?  Judging from your brilliant linguistic capacities, you should find it an achievable challenge! 

*Joe*- I'm honored and flattered by your comments. I hope to interact more frequently with you in the forums.

*Alc* - Muchisímas gracias. Me encanta tu interés permanente por los idiomas, y el que ya hayas empezado con tantos. Te deseo mucho éxito! 

*Art* - Como siempre, muchas gracias. Es un gran placer ayudaros donde pueda.

*Egueule* - Merci bien pour tes mots. Je voudrais bien participer plus fréquement dans le forum de français! Cette jolie langue me manque beaucoup! 

*Rayines* - Dankje wel! Ik hoop dat we het Nederlands nog konen leren!

*Sev* - Merci beaucoup. Je te souhaite beaucoup de succès dans l'apprentissage de l'espagnol!

*Venus* - It's an equal pleasure to interact with you in the English forum and discuss that most intricately inexplicable of languages! 

*Lsp* - I'm honored. I also admire your intelligent, thoughtful, and thorough contributions to the forums.

*Panj* - I wouldn't have nearly as much to say if it weren't for your prodigious intellect, quick wit, and contagious charm.

*Who* - !مع انه يوجد بعض اﻷخطاء في نصك، لا ازال معجباً جداً بعبقريتك الخلابة وتقدمك في اللغة العربية

*Garry* - Many thanks. May I in turn thank you for always putting me in place when needed.​ 
*Meili* - Glad to hear it. Many thanks for your continual enthusiasm!

*Kelly* - Stop, my mouth is watering!  We'd call that "maaza" (it's probably just another dialectical difference). We stuff grape leaves with rice and meat and eat them warm, too. Palestinian cuisine is very similar to Lebanese. Sahtein w 'afyeh! 

*I would like to thank you all and express how honored I feel to be part of this community. I'm so glad I stuck around and look forward to still being here for a long time. *​


----------



## Phryne

Llegue tarde??!!! 

espero que no... *


FELICITACIONES, ELIAS, ES SIEMPRE UN PLACER LEERTE! SIGUE ASI!! 
*


----------



## cuchuflete

Better late than never?  I hope this thread is still open for another statement of

 Thanks and Admiration!

 Elroy,
You are a fine teacher and student.  Your enthusiasm for learning, together with your clear and knowleadgeable explanations, make reading your posts a genuine please.

un abrazo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## GenJen54

I know I'm still "new"   (and apparently late!), but Congratulations! I really admire the way you dig deep to help give fellow foreros insightful and meaningful explanations. 

I concur with others, your posts are a joy, and I always "look and listen" when I come upon one! 

_Best wishes for 3,000 more! _

GenJen


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Elroy!*   ​


----------



## asm

Yo no se que quiso decir Timepac acerca de lo que dijo Jana, pero yo apoyo a ambos, seguro que lo que dice ahi es algo bueno. Elroy ha sido un gran apoyo a la comunidad WR.





			
				timpeac said:
			
		

> I don't know what Jana said, but I second it!
> 
> Seriously, thanks for all of the insightful points that you bring to the analysis of language.


----------



## ILT

Elroy, I'm sorry to be late, but I'm here!  I couldn't miss on congratulating you on this new milestone!!!

You sure make insightful contributions, I love it!!!

 Congratulations, and thanks


----------



## Mei

*¡¡¡¡CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*


*Mei*


----------



## tey2

THANKS FOR THE HELP AND CONGRATULATIONS!!! 


  tey2


----------



## 'alexcia'

CONGRATULATIONS ELROY!!! ​


----------



## elroy

*Phryne* - No te preocupes por el retraso.  Te agradezco las palabras simpáticas.

*Cuchu* - As a student, I always look forward to learning from you.  As a teacher, I seek your support - for there's not much I can teach you (except maybe the meaning of "dl"! ) 

*Gen* - New?  You've certainly left quite a mark!  Your contributions are always well thought and insightful - and always right on target.

*Fenixpollo* - Thanks!  Great neologism.

*Asm* - Te agradezco la confianza ciega!   Por cierto, si tienes más preguntas acerca de Palestina e Israel, no dudes en mandarme un PM.

*ILT* - Thank you, too, for your constant energy - your love for translating, and language in general, certainly shows. 

*Mei* - Thank you very much. 

*Tey and Alex* - Thanks, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## asm

Muchas gracias, espero no te arrepientas por la oferta  , despues, cuando tenga un poco de tiempo para "pensar" las preguntas te escribo. CUando Israel abandono Gaza estuve a punto de hacer 1,899,876.89 preguntas, pero me aguante. Deja que avance en mis "papers" 



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> *Asm* - Te agradezco la confianza ciega!  Por cierto, si tienes más preguntas acerca de Palestina e Israel, no dudes en mandarme un PM.
> 
> !


----------



## elroy

asm said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, espero no te arrepientas por la oferta  , despues, cuando tenga un poco de tiempo para "pensar" las preguntas te escribo. CUando Israel abandono Gaza estuve a punto de hacer 1,899,876.89 preguntas, pero me aguante. Deja que avance en mis "papers"


 
Esperaré tus preguntas.


----------



## Lancel0t

Though, I'm late, I would still like to Congratulate you for all the knowledges that you've shared with us.


----------



## elroy

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Though, I'm late, I would still like to Congratulate you for all the knowledges that you've shared with us.


 
Thank you very much.  I consider it an honor.


----------



## lauranazario

Ooops, another late arrival. 
But I wish to extend my heartfelt appreciation for all your fine contributions throughout the forums. It is a definite pleasure to "read you". 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## elroy

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Ooops, another late arrival.
> But I wish to extend my heartfelt appreciation for all your fine contributions throughout the forums. It is a definite pleasure to "read you".
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Thank you, Laura.  It is an honor to be complimented by you, no matter how late it may be.


----------

